# Does anyone have bad dreams with dp?



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I usually have bad dreams and when i wake up i forget where i am and think iam back at a place that i used to live 3 years ago.

Does anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

No.
But lots of people do.
I have dreams where I am cured and free again but then I go and wake up.


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

I have dreams where I have the most horrible DPD episode of my life and I'm always required to do something that requires me to be fully okay and in "reality". Those are horrible, they aren't even scary dreams or anything, just I have DPD in the dream.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I rarely dream but when I do I think that I dream about a more perfect life where I do not have DP. My dreams feel more real to me than real life does.


----------



## leike (Nov 2, 2008)

i have never had much nightmares. even the worst dreams where i'm losing my teeth or having some disgusting body are not scaring me at all. i just take things like they come. this is a little bit related:

my 2-3 month strong episode of dp&dr was trying to end this way: 
i always had my dreams with true feeling. not any kind of doubts in my dreams.
then i had a dream where i was like awake, couldn't feel real things and so on.
and when i woke up in morning i felt again very alive and ready to start my life again. 
but obsession took control and i again fell to that isolation. maybe i was not ready to live my life yet. yea i think so. now i'm much more old and ready. yeah, i have happy real-feeling life. and my dreams are still very significant. i'm progressing when i'm sleeping.


----------

